# FS Male Malawi Haps, Cherry/Fire Red shrimp PRICES DROPPED



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Clearing out my 90 gallon in the hopes of eventually doing something other than Africans  Here's a quick list of what I have to sell, let me know if you might be interested in any of them. 

20 young adult Cherry/Fire Red shrimp + 1 male Golden Bee shrimp *- $30* PENDING

4.5" male Sciaenochromis fryeri  *- $25*

6" Placidochromis milomo pair - *NOW $30*



8" male Sciaenochromis fryeri x Otopharynx lithobates hybrid - $50 *NOW $30*


x4 1.5" unsexed Copadichromis borleyi Kadango - $4 ea. SOLD

x5 2" OB Sciaenochromis fryeri (90% sure they are all males) - $5 ea. SOLD

X2 4" Albino peacock females - $10 ea SOLD

2.5" male Dragonblood Peacock - $10 SOLD

4" male Ruby Red Peacock (larger fish preventing him from coloring up) - $8 SOLD

X2 4" Ruby red peacock females - $8 ea or both for $12 SOLD

4.5" male Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri - $45 now $30 SOLD

4" Copadichromis azureus - $30 NOW $25 - SOLD

X3 2" Skunk loaches - NOW $15 for all 3 - SOLD


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey Moloto, please pm me a contact #. I am interested in a few of your fish.


----------



## lilredwagon (Jun 2, 2014)

X2 
Pm sent


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bunch of fish sold!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks again Moloto. All fish doing well this morn, and the Ruby Red is starting to colour up. He seems to really like the ladies! Amazing collection of fishes, in stunning tanks. And the cheaper gas was a bonus too!
Cheers, Chris.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump to the top please


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Monday bump might be willing to give you a deal if you buy a couple of them


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

which ones are still available?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

All that are not listed as "Sold" are still up for grabs. Pm me if you're interested in any of them.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Father's Day Weekend bump, reduced prices


----------



## XXXJAYXXX (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey man.. Im looking for a few female VC-10's.. I noticed you have a pair for sale.. do you happen to have 2 or 3 larger females you would be willing to part with? Cheers!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Monday morning bump, last day for Father's Day special!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

XXXJAYXXX said:


> Hey man.. Im looking for a few female VC-10's.. I noticed you have a pair for sale.. do you happen to have 2 or 3 larger females you would be willing to part with? Cheers!


Sorry I dont have any other females, these are the only two VC-10's I have. Bump to the top, prices updated! Will consider reasonable offers on multiple fish!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump, these guys are going to the LFS if they're not gone by this weekend!!!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump to the top, still available


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

You got PM


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Cherry/Fire Red shrimp added!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Monday night bump can't reduce the prices anymore unless there is someone who wants to take all of them


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

A bunch of fish sold, male S. fryeri added!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump, will see if I can get pics of the Electric Blue by Tuesday.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Dropped the price of the shrimp package, come and get them!


----------



## lewisk (Nov 3, 2012)

pm sent for the shrimp


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

would the Milomo and Fryeri do alright together in a 55g with blood parrots? [2 small at 5 inches, one larger at 8.5-9 inches]


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Scampi said:


> would the Milomo and Fryeri do alright together in a 55g with blood parrots? [2 small at 5 inches, one larger at 8.5-9 inches]


I think you're asking for trouble...I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

fair enough!


----------



## time4mercy (Apr 21, 2010)

Next in line for the shrimp if they are still available!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Shrimp pending sale, should have more in another month or two!


----------

